# Cardio on a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet?



## jeffsensei (Jun 11, 2006)

I have been doing the CKD for a week and I have also been trying to read up a bit more on the exercise plan to follow while on the diet.  I was wondering what kind of cardio would best suit the diet?  Is light cardio more useful for fat loss than Interval Training or HIIT on this diet?  

Thanks for any helpful information ahead of time


----------

